# Aged Care Home CCTV cameras



## mellowyellow (Apr 2, 2021)

_After years of delays, an Australian-first trial of CCTV cameras inside the rooms of aged care residents has finally started.

The program is being piloted at two South Australian homes and follows the shocking findings of the Royal Commission into Aged Care and Quality, which uncovered disturbing cases of abuse and mistreatment of some of our most vulnerable..................._

_https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-04-02/aged-care-cctv-trial-starts/100046484_

Staff are overworked and paid a pittance while greedy owners are making millions.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 157988
> 
> _After years of delays, an Australian-first trial of CCTV cameras inside the rooms of aged care residents has finally started.
> 
> ...


Gosh, that bed is really nice, wish I had one


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

you'd be amazed at some of the crap they do those old people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> you'd be amazed at some of the crap they do those old people.


No, I would not, my 24 hours in nursing home hell was enough


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

what i love is when they leave a resident on the toilet for an hour after they've done their business.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

Should be a dozen cameras strategically placed in and around the room of every patient, in every care-home, in every country, monitoring every second, of every minute, of every hour, of every day.

I just looked up Japara, and here is the opening words that describe their services...

*Today, Japara is one of the largest and most respected providers of residential aged care and retirement living in Australia, and a leader in the specialist field of dementia care.*

Too bad they missed the most important tidbits of all... _we're in it for profit, and pay our caregivers diddly while working them to the bone_. 

As far as I'm concerned, care-workers should be paid a GP's salary.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 3, 2021)

A very good idea!
Can also prevent false accusations.


----------

